# JD 316 Engine swap



## jakuester (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey all, 

Recently aquired a John Deere 316 with the onan 2 lung , which is in bad shape. Anything over half throttle and she smokes me out.Its got a new refurbished deck and is in otherwise good shape.
IVe been looking into a engine swap and the Onan is off the table. I lucked into a Kohler 66557 ch 22s, with 1 hour one it for a really good price. from the research Ive done, it seems Identical to the PA-64726 Kohler CH20 in dimensions.
Ive found a few conversion kits and am ready to pull the trigger. Does anyone have any experience from any conversion kits for the Kohler from the onan?
If anyone has any experience , or hell any knowledge in this swap, I sure would appreciate any input.

Jamie


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Jamie. I used to own a 316, but sold it when mine started throwing oil out the breather and smoking like a big dog. Can't offer any advice but wanted to welcome you just the same.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Yrs ago I had a JD 318 and now have a Cub with the Kohler CH20.

Only issue I've had with the Kohler over the ~8 yrs I've had it is, the starter solenoid went out last yr. Otherwise it has been trouble free and I consider it a decent engine.

As for the conversion, just need to make sure the conversion parts are the ones needed for this engine into a JD 3XX series. The conversion kit should consist of the parts needed to connect the transmission shaft to the engine output shaft and parts needed to add the electric clutch to the flywheel side of the engine. If you're lucky engine may just bolt in but possibly not due to location needed for trans shaft and clutch dictating final position which may not be the same as with the Onan. Hopefully no issues with hood clearance. Fuel, electrical & controls shouldn't be a big issue.

Good luck on the swap.


----------



## jakuester (Nov 22, 2012)

Well I decided to go ahead and buy the kit, Ill let ya know how it turns out. From what I can find out the kit is made for the PA-64726 Kohler CH20 and my motor has identical specs. Just hope im not missing something. 

/cheers

Jamie


----------

